# December fishing



## fish devil (Dec 7, 2014)

:twisted: Hit a public lake in South Jersey yesterday morning. 41 degree water temps. Landed two chunky pickerel on a Rapala jerkbait (HJ-10). No bites on a jig. Unfortunately, I got caught up in a downpour for a few hours. No bass caught.


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Good job fd, kinda late, alittle late, ok ok a lot late, still Good job fd :mrgreen:


----------

